# Fert dispenser bottles?



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

I've been trying to locate a couple decent bottles with a pump top I can use to dispense pre-mixed fertilizers. Sort of like the attached image. I'm not too concerned about a specific amount dispensed per each pump, I can reverse calculate the mix based on whatever volume. 

The novelty of shaking the heck out of a bottle a few times a week is wearing off.

I'm wondering what are people who roll their own ferts from dry are using for this?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

That's kind of hard to answer. I still have to shake mine to make the solution. It's a bit easier if you swirle is around with a spoon, just like making cofee.
As for dispensing, I just a high tech electronic dosing equipment. I think it's call an aquamedic liquid doser. The company that makes them is really nice. But the price is a bit steep.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Oh, I know I'll still need to shake, stir or mix the solution, I just wanted to make bigger batches of a stronger solution and dose a squirt or two as needed.

Right now, I mix as I need it a couple times a week. I could just make a big bottle and use a syringe to dose measured amounts, but somehow a few pumps on a bottle seems easier in the long run. I won't have to worry about spilling the solution when I take the lid off to fill a syringe, and telling someone to add 1-2 squirts every few days sounds like a safer arrangement for vacation tank-sitters.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Go peristaltic pump. Easier in the long run, albeit much more expensive.

You should be able to find those pump bottles at dollar stores or hardware stores.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> Go peristaltic pump. Easier in the long run, albeit much more expensive.


More expensive...just a tad. That's like telling a guy looking for a bicycle to get a Yamaha! 



ameekplec. said:


> You should be able to find those pump bottles at dollar stores or hardware stores.


That's what I thought. Did a bit of searching but the bottles I found were all pretty small, most were 250-500 ml, seemed more for hand soap by a sink type applications. I was hoping for something closer to a litre or 32oz.


----------

